# Aquascape in Wild, West Java - Indonesia



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae*


























*Marsiela hirsuta*









*Vallisneria caulescens*









*Vallisneria gigantea / torta ?*



























*Neocaridina heteropoda var. Black*









*Hydrocotyle sp.*

















*Ceratophyllum demersum*









*Aponogeton crispus*


















*left to right:
Ceratophyllum demersum, Cryptocoryne crispatula var.balansae, Vallisneria gigantea*









*Riccia sp.*









*Cryptocoryne wendtii brown*


























*Hydrocotyle sp.
Riccia sp.*









*Singapore Moss*

















*bukan tanaman air*









*Cryptocoryne spiralis*









*mancing platys* 




































*Neocaridina heteropoda var. red, black, copper, blue*









*Aponogeton Crispus*









*Egeria densa*









other photos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=58359&id=1174024881

Regards,

Wendy Kurniawan


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow great pictures!
Want those shrimp!!


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Wah... next time ikutan yah?


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Riverboa said:


> Wah... next time ikutan yah?


Boleh aja bro, kapan2 ke jakarta mampir yah


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow thats awesome! the only aquatic plants we really have around here are hornwort, eurasian watermilfoil (myriophyllum spicatum?), and potamogeton crispus. I wish we had more diversity like that! thanks for sharing, 

Ryan


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks so much SuperWen! I love these kinds of posts.


----------



## giocattolo (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

omg awesome post


----------



## Sidefunk (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pic. Thanks for sharing. Must be mice to head out on the weekend to look for local plants which we all drool over here in north america.


----------



## gitusukka (Jun 29, 2007)

Just awesome. Feel like a kid again exploring nature.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

manifresh006 said:


> omg awesome post


Exactly my thoughts.

Take me with you!!!


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

Superwen. salam kenal. namaku yudhi.(thank you for sharing. greeting from Brooklyn,NY)


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

aku juga mau ikutan. dimana tuh lokasinya? bogor atau puncak? I go with you, is it located in Bogor Or puncak. I will PM you if I traveling to Jakarta.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow man very nice! i love all those adventures that the little cell phone has had! i envy it lol. post more =D


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

seems like the journey is totally fun. love it~ gosh, wish that i'm there with you...i would just collect all the plants and bring it home...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Loving your trip, the pxs. - all of it! Thanks!


----------

